# Solved: I'm In A Mess! Changed Domain to Workgroup & Can't Log On!



## Dioscuri (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey there, I'm looking for some serious help. (well okay, maybe not so serious in the scheme of things, but still!)

I was using my mom's work computer and was changing the settings because it's likely I'm going to be able to keep it (they are upgrading), and in my effort to make it more compatible for me, *I changed the login from being connected to a domain to being in a workgroup.* However- this seemed to have been the wrong move. I've been over forums across the web, but most state that I need to bring it into IT to have them reconnect it to the domain, which is fine. But before I do that- as I understand it, the computer is now waiting to receive a *local password* which I do not know. I was working on this problem all last night and found [removed by mod] and tried using it to crack the password, but to no avail.

My question is what can I do *myself* right now to gain access? I'm not interested in hearing that I can go to IT (it's possible I will later) and I don't need to restore it to the domain (right now anyway), just to be able to logon, and thus change the way users log on and such.

I would dearly appreciate some expert advice on this  Thanks a million and a half.

p.s. I have another computer in the same workgroup- not sure if that might be useful at all, but I thought I'd put it out there


----------



## Dioscuri (Sep 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried restarting the machine?


----------



## Dioscuri (Sep 21, 2010)

I have- but it brings me back to the login screen.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

WELL, I think you only hope is to contact your mom's IT people.
BUT, you do not want to hear that so I will not say it.


----------



## Dioscuri (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks- I think I'll wait and see if anyone has any other suggestions, but I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

We do not allow help with forgotten or unknown passwords........however your situation is slightly different....so, assisance may be possible but we will have to have an Admin say-so for this thread.

Absolutely no password cracking assistance is to be posted.

No other hacks/cracks allowed..... but, a simple reconfiguration of the network bindings may help, and that may be allowed, I have to request an OK.

Let me notify someone, they will post here to you or advise me, and I shall. Be patien, it is late, tomorrow (Thursday)
will probably get you a reply.

And, the policy in general of TechGuy.org is we do not want to be working on business/ company computers..... you situation may be different, however we cannot *verify * who is doing what. Legal issues, that's all it is basically.

I hope you understand- we also do not simply accept the written request or statement made that the computer now belongs to you, as fact. The *right thing to do in this case I feel is for you to go back to the company you got the machine from, and let them help you. They are the ones who should have in the first place!*

Thank you. An Admin will reply to you as soon as possible.


----------



## Dioscuri (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for your reply!

I apologize- I didn't mean to post anything sketchy (it was a solution posted by a business techie on yahoo answers so I thought it'd be okay :/ eep!).

I hope someone can help, but I understand the things you are saying about ownership and company computers, so I guess I'll just wait and see 

Okay, thanks again!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Swear to god I just answered this question on another forum a few days ago except it was the person's dad.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...99-changed-domain-workplace-cant-log-now.html

If my kids ever did this to one of my work computers they would be grounded for a month from any technology.


----------



## Dioscuri (Sep 21, 2010)

Haha, yeah, I get it. But in this case, the computer only *used* to be hers. It's an older computer and it's being passed down to me- we just have to make sure they don't want it back


----------



## Dioscuri (Sep 21, 2010)

Alright, so it seems like I was overcomplicating the problem. I just needed to worry about finding my local admin username and password. By default, there is an account on Windows XP called "Administrator" and the password is normally left blank. This made it so I was able to log on locally without the domain name.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

We don't condone cracking or bypassing passwords. Yes it is a useful utility but we do not advertise it here because there is no way to know what your intentions are. 

Please remove your references to this fix.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Closing thread for reasons already stated above.


----------

